# Do you sign your work?



## TungOil (Jan 16, 2017)

If so how and when during the construction process?


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I put my brand in someplace inconspicuous just before finishing.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

I use a parchment label of sorts with my name and date of completion; glued on in an semi-inconspicuous place after BLO and just before shellac.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Just like Bondo.


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

No…...........


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

I use a brand. I got the kind you heat with a torch. I wish I'd gone with the electric kind, since getting the right temperature is hit or miss.



> I use a parchment label of sorts with my name and date of completion; glued on in an semi-inconspicuous place after BLO and just before shellac.
> 
> - Ron Aylor


If you would be willing, please share the process for making that, Ron. It looks really nice.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

I use a small marquetry cypher of my initials.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

See this recent thread: Branding/stamping wood projects?

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

Only the items of note, carved initials! (Krenov style)


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I've done it but I usually forget.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Laser engraver allows sizing and will lase any text & graphic. Usually lase just before finishing. 









M


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Never have. For those who do….........why?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Why? First, here is a link to an artist who can explain it. I like what he says,
http://emptyeasel.com/2007/09/10/3-reasons-to-sign-your-artwork-and-2-reasons-why-i-choose-not-to/
Also, consider- lets say, you make this for a grandchild; Years later, people come across it and see the year and maybe GrandPa's signature…. 
Finally if you watch enough of "Antique's Road Show" signatures add value. Also, wouldn't you be proud to own a "piece" made by the Desert_Woodworker, made out of MDF, cut on a CNC and finished with a metallic coating? 
On a serious note, I agree with the artist's article- It is my "name" that approves this finished work.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

> Never have. For those who do….........why?
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


If the piece has value, especially as art, not signing it depletes its value.
If it is a carpentry job …. no reason.


----------



## rfbilliards (May 21, 2017)

only if the client asks me to, which happens quite frequently.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

*


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

> I ve done it but I usually forget.
> 
> - Loren


 Ditto


----------



## HTown (Feb 25, 2015)

If I remember I sign it before the finish. Reason is so that kids or grandkids won't have to wonder if I made that piece.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Nope not me not now not never.


----------



## TungOil (Jan 16, 2017)

Lots of interesting viewpoints on this. Like Rich, I use a branding iron. But only on pieces I think are worth while, and when I remember. Mark I like that laser you are using, I almost picked one up and I might still…..maybe for my next project.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Branding iron is the way to go:


----------



## Bill_Steele (Aug 29, 2013)

When I remember to do it, I drill a shallow hole just large enough for a penny-sort of a counterbore-somewhere that can't be easily seen (e.g. side of a drawer). I select a penny with the same year as I made the project and epoxy it in. This way I can tell the year I made something. I have also used a Sharpie to write the type of finish I used in case I need know that later on.


----------



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

Yep. I had a rubber stamp made. 
I usually place it somewhere on the bottom of whatever I have made in between coats of finish so it can't rub off. I usually scribble the date on there too.

You can see it here:


----------



## LittleShaver (Sep 14, 2016)

I always sign my work. If I'm not willing to sign it, it should probably go to the burn pile.
I usually wood burn my initials and the year in a hidden location. I like the wood burner because I can fit in small places when I need to and embellish if space is available.

Most of my projects are gifts for family and friends. I hope when they see my mark years from now they remember me.


----------

